# Private Trailer going to MT from CO



## RCA Equestrian (Jun 22, 2012)

Empty trailer headed to MT from CO. Have room for four horses. Looking to cover gas and help someone who may need a horse hauled. Experienced hauler and horse women(over 20 years). Trip will be June(27) or(28). Please send inquiries to [email protected].

Thanks


----------

